# OPC Client Excel



## moeller (7 September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

gibts eigentlich eine möglichkeit einen OPC Client ins Excel einzubauen,  sodass man nur das Excel Sheet benötigt um OPC Daten auszuwerten ?

thx


----------



## Seppl (7 September 2006)

Hallo, ich habe den OPC-Server von deltalogig am Laufen, da sind (zumindest bei den jetzt aktuellen versionen) entsprechende Controls im Lieferumfang: 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8805

Die funktionieren aber nur mit dem Server von delta, als am besten mal bei deinem Serveranbeieter fragen.

ciao Seppl


----------



## Kay (24 September 2006)

Hallo. Eigentlich gehört dieser Threat in die Rubrik Hochsprachen.
Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine PN mit Ihrer Email-Adresse. Ich hab vor einiger
Zeit mal einen universellen OPC-Client für Excel geschrieben. Den würde ich Ihnen zukommen lassen.


----------



## Seppl (25 September 2006)

Kay schrieb:


> Hallo. Eigentlich gehört dieser Threat in die Rubrik Hochsprachen.
> Schreiben Sie mir bitte eine PN mit Ihrer Email-Adresse. Ich hab vor einiger
> Zeit mal einen universellen OPC-Client für Excel geschrieben. Den würde ich Ihnen zukommen lassen.


 
Hallo,
da wäre ich auch daran interessiert. Hast PN.

Danke, Seppl.


----------



## moeller (25 September 2006)

ja das wäre echt super.


----------



## Waelder (26 September 2006)

*Anklemm*

Ich bitte auch eine PN

Danke vom Wälder


----------



## Kay (29 September 2006)

Da die Zahl der eingehenden PN ständig steigt, findet Ihr in der Anlage die Excel-Mappe.

In der VBA-Umgebung muss ein Verweis auf die OPC Automation 2.0 (opcdaauto.dll) gesetzt werden.

Erfolgter Test: Mit WinCC und Windows 2000 auf lokalem Rechner.


----------



## cod3sys (31 Oktober 2007)

Schönen Guten Morgen,
Dies ist ein schöner Client um Daten aus dem OPC Server hin und her zu schicken.
Wie kann man diesen Excel Client erweitern um mehrere Variablen auslesen zu können ??
Welche Zeile muss man im Makro editieren ???


----------

